# New Artwork / Same-Sex Marriage



## bravenewworld (Mar 24, 2013)

With the supreme court ruling on same-sex marriage, I think it would be appropriate to include an illustration of a same-sex couple along with the other three couples on the banner space at the top of the website (next to the logo.)

I've always considered TAM an inclusive forum, thanks for your time and attention to this matter.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

A fine idea!


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

While not necessarily a bad idea, it gets a big "meh" from me. I don't think they've reserved enough space on the banner to cover that many marriage styles. For instance, I don't see my own model of a man groveling on all fours while the wife holds him face-down in the mud with her boot on the back of his skull. I feel left out too, dammit.


----------



## BradWesley (May 24, 2013)

Cletus said:


> While not necessarily a bad idea, it gets a big "meh" from me. I don't think they've reserved enough space on the banner to cover that many marriage styles. For instance, I don't see my own model of a man groveling on all fours while the wife holds him face-down in the mud with her boot on the back of his skull. I feel left out too, dammit.


Cletus, I like your style man, but you really need to find your balls that your wife took from you, and has them stored in a mason jar, somewhere in your home.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

I don't care much about the artwork one way or the other, but I did visit the "FOR THE RAPISTS" section. Turned out it was nothing like what I was expecting.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Yeah, and where's the BDSM couple? Discrimination!


----------

